

Show HN: iOS App that saves videos for offline viewing (Super Bowl Ads Demo) - andrewhyde
http://watchlaterapp.com/channels/510f05396ba60a6675000e9c?page=1&video_id=510f04366ba60a5b1f0003ec

======
marvwhere
sounds interesting... i give it at least a try.

f __* the download restriction...there are tons of apps out there with this
function, and i guess google has to put these lines in there rules.

------
weiran
How does this app get around the YouTube license restriction about downloading
or caching their videos?

~~~
cowchase
It's just a matter of time until Apple kills this app. Not even web browsers
are allowed to save downloaded YouTube videos for offline use
([http://www.icab.de/blog/2013/01/26/app-reviews-are-
unpredict...](http://www.icab.de/blog/2013/01/26/app-reviews-are-
unpredictable/)).

~~~
youngerdryas
iCab can download videos and is far and away the best browser for iOS.

<http://www.icab.de/mobile.html>

~~~
cowchase
iCab Mobile had to remove the YouTube download function with the latest
update:

 _Apple rejected the update. The reason was not the bugfix, they rejected the
App because of a feature that was available for years in iCab Mobile and which
is also available in hundreds of other Apps in the AppStore. They rejected the
App because it is able to download videos from YouTube so you can watch the
videos offline._

~~~
youngerdryas
This really bad for the developer as he is on his blog apologizing for the
loss of a feature. Apparently it is only disabled for YouTube, whose ToS Apple
has to respect. Guess I won't be upgrading cause it is so useful to download
on wifi rather than burn mobile data. Also videos disappear never to be seen
again.

------
overdrev
The only product I know for watching entire videos offline.

------
rinrae
wouldn't the tech talk channels (confreaks, js, TED…) make a better demo for a
place like HN?

just sayin'.

------
emeidi
Finally, Instapaper for Video!

~~~
randomchars
There already was an instapaper for video. It was called Spool. First, Google
asked them to not download YouTube videos, then Facebook acquired the company
and they shut down.

~~~
sgehlich
Actually, watchlater is older than Spool...

